# Summer finds 2017



## jmerx

Has anyone located chants yet?!?!


----------



## jmerx

I found what I think were blueberries yesterday.


----------



## cwlake

Tiny buttons just starting here southern mi. need rain badly up here


----------



## jmerx

Yeah dry here in southeast mo


----------



## jasonl

I found a batch ....or a patch that is


----------



## jmerx

It's been so dry I haven't been out but a couple times I found a small chicken the weekend before the fourth.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Did you find any yet to pick & what kinds are you after now so to speak???


----------



## jmerx

Right now I'm looking for chanterelles lobsters and chickens I'm going out this morning hopefully to find some lobsters!


----------



## jmerx

Well I can tell u that the drought has the fungus knock back even with the two inches of rain we just had 3 days ago. The ground seems wet enough to have mushrooms but I haven't seen any fresh or old. Normally when I look for lobster mushrooms I find old ones and new ones but from what I can tell there haven't been any lobsters yet this year


----------



## jmerx

Sry about the double post I do t know what happened. On another note the blackberries r ripe for the Pickens better get them quick cause the drought is killing them before they turn ripe! I would say 3/4 of both my berry patches died out from no water!


----------



## jmerx

Still no moisture in my area


----------



## jmerx

Finally rain 2 days In a row. Hope I can pic some shrooms Saturday!!


----------



## jmerx

I finally found a batch of chants!!! YA A LOL! NOTHING over 2 1/2 inches but enough for a good taste . They smell so good in the skillet I can't wait


----------



## jmerx

With all this rain I am hoping to pick my first lobster of the season on Tuesday!


----------



## jmerx

I found a small chicken and a few chants this weekend!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## jmerx

The chicken was so fresh when I cut it water poured out of it!


----------



## jmerx

found some honeys and some ripe pawpaw!


----------



## jasonl

lobters...ringless honey....bi-colors....laetipourus .....all found recently....its getting pretty dry though....that wont stop the polypore's I dont think


----------



## jmerx

Found some lobsters today !


----------

